# 60cm ADA Lighting Recommendation



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone have any recommendation for a lighting system that will complete an ADA 60cm tank without breaking the bank and will complete the "look" 
Assume a typical highlight tank for this size (4+ wpg).


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Drsfostersmith.com has a sale on MH/HQI........ hang it from the ceiling/light brackets.

Reef Aquarium Lighting: Ocean Light HQI Metal Halide Pendant Lights


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

2x 36w PC should work great. I have a 2x 55w Jalli over mine, and I can say that works well too though most will say that's almost too much.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you for the recommendations. I definitely want this particular tank to look like a piece of art on the outside as well as the inside. One I can use as a canvas and change from time to time. With that being said does that affect your recommenation. For example, how does the Ocean light Pendant which seems to be 9 3/4 inch wide look hanging from a 24 inch wide tank. And how would I suspend a regular cf reflector without it taking away from the "look" of the open-top tank. Thanks again!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

What do you guys think about the 24" verison of this light for a 60cm hi-light ADA tank.

Aquarium Lighting: Coralife Lunar Aqualights Compact Fluorescent Strip Lights

I'll have to of course swap out the actinic bulb. I would also hang it from the ceiling using the coralife hanging kit. I guess the only drawback is you still have to have the powercord going down.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

I have those 24" Aqualights on my ADA60 but not the lunar version. I got the 65W PC FW plants bulbs version.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

southernflounder said:


> I have those 24" Aqualights on my ADA60 but not the lunar version. I got the 65W PC FW plants bulbs version.


Thanks for the info. Do you have it suspended or on legs and how is that working out. I didn't see the freshwater version, but I did notice that the "plus" version works with the coralife suspension kit which I was planning on using.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Coralife Aqualight Single Compact Fluorescent Strip Lights
They're on clear legs. For about $50 lights included, that's a geat price.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

I have the 65 watt coralife set with the adjustable legs or whatever they're called on my 60cm ada tank, it's working pretty well.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

So far two for the 65watt coralife. What is the highest demand plant you guys are growing with that light. I'm debating on whether to go with the dual version for a total of 130watts. Also I'm probably going to be suspending it so I'll lose some intensity there as well.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a Coralife 65 watt over my ADA 60-P. I'm growing (quite well) Tonina, Eriocaulon, Ludwigia sp. "Guinea", Eriocaulon setaceum, Eriocaulon cinereum, Eriocaulon "Goias", Tonina "Manaus", HC, Murdannia sp. "Red", Lindernia sp. "Indian". All require fairly high light.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> I have a Coralife 65 watt over my ADA 60-P. I'm growing (quite well) Tonina, Eriocaulon, Ludwigia sp. "Guinea", Eriocaulon setaceum, Eriocaulon cinereum, Eriocaulon "Goias", Tonina "Manaus", HC, Murdannia sp. "Red", Lindernia sp. "Indian". All require fairly high light.


Thanks for that info. That's helpful. Does the light sit a few inches above the water on the coralife legs?


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a 60cm with a light suspended over it. The light is an oyssea, I believe it is 2x65 watt, it also has dual fans and the moonlights. It was around $100, from my local fish store. It isnt a popular brand but it seems to be good quality.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> The light is an oyssea, I believe it is 2x65 watt, it also has dual fans and the moonlights. It was around $100, from my local fish store. It isnt a popular brand but it seems to be good quality.


Odyssea = ack! 3 of 4 lighting ballast failed on my Odyssea lights within a year. The lights were 4x65 watt. So, they ran hotter than a 2x65 watt.



> Does the light sit a few inches above the water on the coralife legs?


I do not understand why you would put legs on a rimless tank. The tank is rimless and the legs sitting on the glass just replace the rim.

Sorry for the intrusion, I have not found an aesthetically pleasing low price light solution that would work for a rimless tank and is worth the money. For a rimmed tank it is easy to build a wood enclosure, which sits on the tank and looks nice. For a rimless tank, a commercial solution would be preferred unless you are really talented.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

wiste said:


> Odyssea = ack! 3 of 4 lighting ballast failed on my Odyssea lights within a year. The lights were 4x65 watt. So, they ran hotter than a 2x65 watt.
> 
> I do not understand why you would put legs on a rimless tank. The tank is rimless and the legs sitting on the glass just replace the rim.
> 
> Sorry for the intrusion, I have not found an aesthetically pleasing low price light solution that would work for a rimless tank and is worth the money. For a rimmed tank it is easy to build a wood enclosure, which sits on the tank and looks nice. For a rimless tank, a commercial solution would be preferred unless you are really talented.


Thanks for the input. I'm leaning toward going with the aqualight plus 2x65 ($125) which can be hung from the ceiling using the aqualight suspension kit. 
It will also give me some options with lighting in terms of 1 or 2 bulbs.


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

wiste said:


> Odyssea = ack! 3 of 4 lighting ballast failed on my Odyssea lights within a year. The lights were 4x65 watt. So, they ran hotter than a 2x65 watt.
> 
> I do not understand why you would put legs on a rimless tank. The tank is rimless and the legs sitting on the glass just replace the rim.
> 
> Sorry for the intrusion, I have not found an aesthetically pleasing low price light solution that would work for a rimless tank and is worth the money. For a rimmed tank it is easy to build a wood enclosure, which sits on the tank and looks nice. For a rimless tank, a commercial solution would be preferred unless you are really talented.


Not sure I follow you here. Some of the metal legs are very thin and when viewed from the front you see very little of them. Also, what about the lack of a big black rim all along the front? Two little legs for the light don't all of a sudden ruin the visual impact of a rimless, at least not for me.

Most of the options I see for hanging the lights are much more intrusive than using the legs...IMHO


----------

